
Marissa Mayer - Lean In - swohns
http://leanin.org/stories/marissa-mayer/
======
fatjokes
> “I’m doing a CEO search. It’s a Fortune 500 company. It’s in the consumer
> Internet space. It’s in Silicon Valley—you wouldn’t even have to move. It’s
> the perfect job for you. The board is asking for you by name. Are you
> interested? It’s Yahoo.”

Is this really how she got the call? What was the point of all the anonymity
if the recruiter was just going to say "It's Yahoo" at the end anyway? All of
that could've been reduced to four sentences:

1\. I’m doing a CEO search. 2\. It’s Yahoo. 3\. The board is asking for you by
name. (Maybe) 4\. Are you interested?

